# Freakin' Chipmunks



## Beer Belly (Oct 21, 2015)

They're everywhere, and they are causing problems with my stone walls on my driveway, not to mention in the gardens. How do I rid myself of these critters.....I'm not opposed to killing them if need be....no poisons though.


----------



## Z33 (Oct 21, 2015)

Around my place they are dispatched by dog or a pellet gun depending on which of us sees them first.  I also hear Large mouse traps work pretty well.


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## Ashful (Oct 22, 2015)

Buy a dog.  I wish I had chipmunks, since I find them very entertaining, but my two mini-pins ensure they stay away.


----------



## Monaco (Oct 22, 2015)

My other house int he city had them. I'd shoot 20 or so per year with a very silent pellet gun. It became a real enjoyable hobby.


----------



## Beer Belly (Oct 22, 2015)

Wife won't allow a firearm of any type.....I'm sure I'd enjoy poppin' a few. Back in my younger days, I was part of a Rifle Club, and got as far as Sharpshooter Bar 9.....certified by NRA


----------



## Z33 (Oct 22, 2015)

Beer Belly said:


> Wife won't allow a firearm of any type.....I'm sure I'd enjoy poppin' a few. Back in my younger days, I was part of a Rifle Club, and got as far as Sharpshooter Bar 9.....certified by NRA




You wife tells you what you can and cant have in YOUR home?


----------



## Ashful (Oct 22, 2015)

Beer Belly said:


> Wife won't allow a firearm of any type....


We're going to have to punch a hole in your man card.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Oct 22, 2015)

Ashful said:


> We're going to have to punch a hole in your man card.



I'm pretty sure that is a total revoke.  

If it was me, I'd try a small have a heart trap and release them far away in the country.  Just last night, I picked up an injured chipmunk last night that had been chewed on by a cat.  He must have been a superchipmunk, because even with messed up back legs, he got out of a 2' high tupperware container. 

Mice, rats, ect...I kill without looking back.  I just can't do it to chipmunks.  Too cute.


----------



## Monaco (Oct 22, 2015)

Beer Belly said:


> Wife won't allow a firearm of any type.....I'm sure I'd enjoy poppin' a few. Back in my younger days, I was part of a Rifle Club, and got as far as Sharpshooter Bar 9.....certified by NRA



While I can understand your need for continued marital bliss;
- a pellet gun is not a firearm 
- your wife is not a man 
- and the chipmunks are sitting out there, taunting you.


----------



## Monaco (Oct 22, 2015)

sportbikerider78 said:


> I'm pretty sure that is a total revoke.
> 
> If it was me, I'd try a small have a heart trap and release them far away in the country.  Just last night, I picked up an injured chipmunk last night that had been chewed on by a cat.  He must have been a superchipmunk, because even with messed up back legs, he got out of a 2' high tupperware container.
> 
> Mice, rats, ect...I kill without looking back.  I just can't do it to chipmunks.  Too cute.



Anything smaller than a raccoon is just a bug. Don't let the cute eyes fool ya


----------



## semipro (Oct 22, 2015)

I'm with you on chipmunks being a nuisance.  They taunt our dogs endlessly and then the dogs tear up the yard, the shed, even the car trying to get to them. 
One or our dogs gouged the fenders on our cars with his teeth trying to reach them. 
I think the pellet gun is a good solution.  They laugh at mouse traps but rat traps might catch them.  Like sportbikerider78 I like having the cute little guys around otherwise.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Oct 23, 2015)

Monaco said:


> Anything smaller than a raccoon is just a bug. Don't let the cute eyes fool ya


Cats are smaller than raccoons.


----------



## mass_burner (Oct 23, 2015)

Tell your wife that rodents, chipmunks, are the source of Lyme ticks.


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 23, 2015)

sportbikerider78 said:


> Cats are smaller than raccoons.



I think one of my cats -- Andrew Jackson -- part Maine coon cat -- may be mighty close to the size of a raccoon though.


----------



## Monaco (Oct 23, 2015)

sportbikerider78 said:


> Cats are smaller than raccoons.


----------



## Brian26 (Oct 24, 2015)

Go to Home Depot or lowes and get big rat traps. Peanut butter works best. I found they can take certain baits like nuts or bread without setting it off. They work great and give a fast kill every time. Although it seems the more I kill the more keep coming back.


----------



## Ashful (Oct 24, 2015)

Where's the "don't like" button?


----------



## mass_burner (Oct 24, 2015)

Brian26 said:


> Go to Home Depot or lowes and get big rat traps. Peanut butter works best. I found they can take certain baits like nuts or bread without setting it off. They work great and give a fast kill every time. Although it seems the more I kill the more keep coming back.


Outside, you can't kill your way out. You need to get them to relocate on their own. That's why outside predators work, its the constant pressure makes them pack their bags.


----------



## blades (Oct 27, 2015)

The old classic - 5 gallon pail about 1/3 full of water , ramp up to top edge of pail some thing to attract them floating on water. once they fall in can't get out............. goggle it lots of various designs of basic system and tips for use.


----------



## Ashful (Oct 28, 2015)

blades said:


> The old classic - 5 gallon pail about 1/3 full of water , ramp up to top edge of pail some thing to attract them floating on water. once they fall in can't get out............. goggle it lots of various designs of basic system and tips for use.


You couldn't find a more torturous way to kill them?


----------



## fbelec (Oct 28, 2015)

we are going to have a nice peaceful winter here. our cats catch every mouse, mole and chipmunk on not only my property but all the neighbors too. they bring them up on our deck unfortunately to show us and by the next morning something takes them away. they are catching about 3 to 4 on average a day. the one chipmunk i seen this summer is history.


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Oct 28, 2015)

Ashful said:


> You couldn't find a more torturous way to kill them?



When they chew your wires (maybe that's just mice ) and they arc, and start the fire that kills your family, are you really going to be happy you chose not to use the bucket due to humane reasoning and rodents?


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 28, 2015)

fbelec said:


> we are going to have a nice peaceful winter here. our cats catch every mouse, mole and chipmunk on not only my property but all the neighbors too.



Used to irritate me that my lil girl would go through the woods to a neighbor's house for an hour every day. Saw him in the woods one day and told him I hoped she wasn't bothering them. He said "Hell no. I have been trying to get those mice out from under my low deck for years. And she has wiped them out in no time.". 

She actually looks like she is bummed these days because she can't find any more anywhere around.


----------



## Ashful (Oct 29, 2015)

Warm_in_NH said:


> When they chew your wires (maybe that's just mice ) and they arc, and start the fire that kills your family, are you really going to be happy you chose not to use the bucket due to humane reasoning and rodents?


I don't have much exposed wiring outside, and I don't have many chipmunks inside.


----------



## Monaco (Oct 29, 2015)

Ashful said:


> I don't have much exposed wiring outside, and I don't have many chipmunks inside.


I know for a fact that mice got into the newly remodeled basement walls of my last house via chipmunk holes dug around the foundation.


----------



## Soundchasm (Oct 30, 2015)

I do have an agenda against one specific chipmunk, and if I ever find him, he's had it, but that's another story.

Moles are my ankle twisting, kidney flattening nemeses.  There's a particular trap that's effective when NOT used per instructions.  

I'm not responsible enough to have a firearm, but I did have to get an airgun to dispatch frogs that had taken over the decorative pond.  They jammed the pump, slimy eggs on everything, and a racket you couldn't believe.  I removed 50 frogs in two weeks.

Anyway, the wife was opposed to an air gun until it was her stuff getting messed up.  I don't broadcast dispatching things and she's accepting that neither of us like it, but coexistence didn't work.  It's no fun but I try and be as quick and humane as possible.


----------



## fbelec (Oct 31, 2015)

BrotherBart said:


> Used to irritate me that my lil girl would go through the woods to a neighbor's house for an hour every day. Saw him in the woods one day and told him I hoped she wasn't bothering them. He said "Hell no. I have been trying to get those mice out from under my low deck for years. And she has wiped them out in no time.".
> 
> She actually looks like she is bummed these days because she can't find any more anywhere around.



give that girl a little reward steak for doing such a great job of looking out for the neighbor's house after yours


----------



## Chimney Smoke (Nov 2, 2015)

I don't like to kill things I don't eat and I agree that watching them is pretty fun.  But... when they start getting destructive and tunneling under driveways and foundations then I sit on my deck with the pellet gun and clean them out.


----------



## mwhitnee (Nov 2, 2015)

Monaco said:


> I know for a fact that mice got into the newly remodeled basement walls of my last house via chipmunk holes dug around the foundation.



When rodent proofing the house a couple weeks ago I found some 1-2 inch holes underneath the front porch.  Think they were chipmunk holes as I have no rats but plenty of chipmunks running around outside.  I have never seen or caught one in the house though.  They love running around my stone wall though and under my deck in the back...


----------



## mwhitnee (Nov 2, 2015)

Monaco said:


> I know for a fact that mice got into the newly remodeled basement walls of my last house via chipmunk holes dug around the foundation.



What kind of foundation do you have, assuming an old field stone/mortar one?


----------



## Brian26 (May 21, 2016)

Chipumunks have been reaking havoc at my house. I know some of you may be against dispatching them but they have caused extensive damage around my yard. I have been using a rat zapper with great success. The rat zapper delivers a quick 7000 volt kill and is more humane in my opinion than the bucket trap and rat snap traps. 

Does anyone know if they leave a scent on their burrows/holes? They keep digging holes around my garage and I will pour cement in and seal it up. When a new one shows up they seem to burrow in the exact same spots or try and reuse old burrows? There seems to be about a 2 week span before I dispatch one and new one shows up. I know they are just going to keep showing up but is there some type of scent deterrent I can use to keep them from reusing the same burrows?


----------



## johneh (May 21, 2016)

Ashful said:


> I don't have much exposed wiring outside, and I don't have many chipmunks inside.


Guess again


----------



## fbelec (May 22, 2016)

i've heard they leave a trail of oil from there tail and body and know where they have been


----------



## Ashful (May 22, 2016)

johneh said:


> Guess again


Never had one in the house.  In fact, the ones that were in our yard before we moved in disappeared shortly after our mini pins arrived.

Wanna be rid of critters?  Buy an annoying dog, or two.


----------



## fbelec (May 22, 2016)

Ashful said:


> Never had one in the house.  In fact, the ones that were in our yard before we moved in disappeared shortly after our mini pins arrived.
> 
> Wanna be rid of critters?  Buy an annoying dog, or two.
> 
> View attachment 178895



beautiful dog and pose


----------



## velvetfoot (May 22, 2016)

Brian26 said:


> I have been using a rat zapper with great success.


I got one last year and didn't have much luck.  What do you use for bait?


----------



## Beer Belly (May 23, 2016)

I have a bunch of Hydrocodone from recent surgery, was thinking about a ball of peanut butter with about three pills to see what happens


----------



## johneh (May 23, 2016)

Beer Belly said:


> I have a bunch of Hydrocodone from recent surgery, was thinking about a ball of peanut butter with about three pills to see what happens


You would have one critter feeling no pain


----------



## kennyp2339 (May 23, 2016)

This is my solution, this is yeehaw And she lives to hunt, trying to break her from burying all her prey under the deck though, so far I've been unsuccessful


----------



## semipro (May 23, 2016)

kennyp2339 said:


> trying to break her from burying all her prey under the deck though, so far I've been unsuccessful


Still better than her bringing them in the house half dead.


----------



## kennyp2339 (May 23, 2016)

semipro said:


> Still better than her bringing them in the house half dead.


No we do that too everyone once in a while


----------



## velvetfoot (May 23, 2016)

Chipmunks play dead, I've noticed.  I've seen a previous cat of ours, a good hunter, lose interest with a chippy playing dead on our porch.  The result being that one day I screamed like a girl when I put my foot into a muckluck and there was a chipply in there.

The current cat is not a good hunter.


----------



## Beer Belly (Jun 4, 2016)

So, just to try overnight....set a mouse trap, and tried the bucket....I'll check the results in a few minutes, but today we are shopping for a single door Humane Trap....just trying to figure out where to dump them when / if we catch any


----------



## Beer Belly (Jun 4, 2016)

Just checked the mouse trap....tripped and empty as expected.....the bucket with water was set with a cap from a Milk Jug filled with Peanut Butter floating in it......cap is gone, nothing but water in the pail ??.


----------



## velvetfoot (Jun 4, 2016)

Beer Belly said:


> just trying to figure out where to dump them when / if we catch any


In a garbage can full of water.


----------



## johneh (Jun 4, 2016)

If you live trap remove at least 5 miles and preferably across a river
Ask me how I know


----------



## velvetfoot (Jun 4, 2016)

johneh said:


> If you live trap remove at least 5 miles and preferably across a river
> Ask me how I know


I understand relocating is forbidden in ny.


----------



## blades (Jun 4, 2016)

Beer Belly said:


> Just checked the mouse trap....tripped and empty as expected.....the bucket with water was set with a cap from a Milk Jug filled with Peanut Butter floating in it......cap is gone, nothing but water in the pail ??.


 Describe the complete set up -  most use a bait hanging from a rotating rod a 5 gallon bucket about 1/3 or so full- lots of descriptions how to's on web might need a taller bucket assembly.   I dislike the chips as well, take them out any way I can as they are all ways getting into stuff and digging dens next to the foundation ( there huge brother, wood chuck, was a real pita to get rid of- being in suburpia limits my options


----------



## johneh (Jun 4, 2016)

velvetfoot said:


> I understand relocating is forbidden in ny.


In Ontario also but on the farm what they don't see won't hurt them . I prefer to move them than kill them


----------



## begreen (Jun 4, 2016)

Our previous cat was a great hunter. All we would see of chipmunks were the tails left on the porch after he finished them off. Current cat is not a hunter and the chipmunk population is definitely on the rise. So far they are not a problem, but their larger brethren aka raccoons certainly are.


----------



## Lake Girl (Jun 4, 2016)

Warm_in_NH said:


> When they chew your wires (maybe that's just mice ) and they arc, and start the fire that kills your family, are you really going to be happy you chose not to use the bucket due to humane reasoning and rodents?


When my older sibs were little, squirrel travelled the electric main line into the house.  Chewed through most of the wood before he made an error of judgement that cost him his life, started a fire in my grandparent's home and panicked my Mom when she got there to pick up her kids and was greeted by the fire trucks.

Edit:  I don't mind the cats hunting ... just hate that they have to bring them home for us to see.


----------



## jeanw (Jun 5, 2016)

Boy yall got me laughing and cheering and booing with this topic....

.Bring em here you guys Ill take care of the little creepos. hate them with a passion.
ALSO detest along with vole, moles, flying squirrels,birds that get in my stuff....and BUGS
Have a heart traps my butt... You guys must not be gardeners....I have sev different sized Havaharts....
Someone told me that a squirrel will chew on the wire of the trap and that is when you aim the pellet or bb gun.
ah they are a hoot to see.......
Hubby's uncle used to say " they will screw three times and beat you home" 
for squirrels and chipmunks when someone fosters them on another neighborhood....
My semi lazy cat is OUTDOORS only.... he gets some of them Mostly "birds"
I tell him"lazy ass you're here to work"...get busy" or youre UNEMPLOYED" "youre not here cause your Purty"
that the only reason I let him stay ,when he showed up back in 2012 November or so... 
I saw two, not so tiny anymore BUNNIES ,in the driveway other day
I went looking for KITTY yelling at him "you Lazy ass get busy" I know the bunnies arent good now because of the warmer weather and some diseases. but I told him to get busy and at least kill them or claw them so they are pemanantly disabled.
we even tried feeding him little less to keep his lazy butt busier.
because we had mice so bad they were getting in the sink even.....I dont know what they were after because I leave no food out.I even take out, any evidence of any food like used paper towels, and either they go in Hardy or sealed metal garbage cans
I keep most everything in old popcorn big cans and jars , many old coolers, my food surplus in basement what doesnt fit in cabinets...
we still have them some in the house(mice) still cause there are so many places for them to get in
I also got Hubby to take down the white susp ceiling in basement..(here when we moved in hiding termite damage) The tops of the ceiling tiles held lots of mouse poo...
we use snap traps, great glue traps(buy them by the box).....
I still have the Zappers but they seem not to work anymore
In my old home I caught so many I lost count. in my "have a harts"
Course I sent them on a permnant vacation,then
Also" LA" cat doent bother with the good for nothing moles that are destroying everthing around here...either....
this topic along with our overbearing goverments rile me up...LOL
Ill jump off my soapbox now


----------



## Beer Belly (Jun 5, 2016)

Okay, here we go.....bought a single door Hava Hart Trap...baited with Peanut Butter, and placed it between the two walls at the end of the drive where he frequents...left it for four hours, caught nothing but Ants.....set it up one foot from the newest, and biggest burrow for three hours....went to check it, there he is, sittin' up on the wall within a foot of the trap, just lookin' at me....little bast*rd. Now I set it this morning on the deck where he likes to stop by and stare at me thru the slider....it would be great if I actually witnessed the catch....oh yeah, the instructions with the trap say something about once the animal is caught, talk calmly to it as it is transported to it's new location....like I give a hoot if this thing gets stressed out


----------



## velvetfoot (Jun 5, 2016)

The old cat used to eat mice under the dining room table when we were gone (kitty door) and only leave the guts.


----------



## Brian26 (Jun 5, 2016)

I had great success with the rat zapper. Trail of sunflower seeds into it has been extremely effective. A new one would show up every week or so but for some reason they stopped coming. Not sure why but I am not complaining.


----------



## hockeypuck (Jun 5, 2016)

5 gallon bucket half full of water...ramp made from 1x6 wood...trail of sun flower seeds...throw seeds in water as well...just a hand full.   Make sure you do not have small kids around...they can drown in half full buckets.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## mwhitnee (Jun 5, 2016)

Funny how some people don't want to kill them in other ways but will have a cat. I'm sure they probably torture them for a while then crush their skull lol.

Anyway, I have a ton here and they are all in my stone walls which I don't really mind so much.  I don't like them burrowing in the yard though which they do. I don't like that peeping noise they make all the time too. A pellet gun may be in my future.

I had a ton of acorns in my front yard and I got two or three full wheelbarrows of them.  I should have brought them to the dump.  I put them in the woods in a pile and now they have a huge food source. I didn't know they ate them.


----------



## begreen (Jun 5, 2016)

Party at the Whitnee!


----------



## Beer Belly (Jun 5, 2016)

Trap out all day....notathing


----------



## mwhitnee (Jun 5, 2016)

begreen said:


> Party at the Whitnee!
> View attachment 179207



OK I guess that's kinda funny lol


----------



## velvetfoot (Jun 5, 2016)

My zapper's light is blinking.  I'll check it tomorrow morning.  Used sunflower seeds.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Jun 5, 2016)

As for the woodchucks and ground hogs _ my neighbor is a very good shot with his 410, I gave him permission to use my yard anytime.


----------



## Lake Girl (Jun 5, 2016)

Kids felt bad when they were younger.  We went away for a week-end and the Newf dog we had at the time took his protection duties very seriously.  Killed a ground hog who dared to invade his yard where his kids were.  Haven't seen any around recently and Bouncer has been gone for over 6 years.  New dog patrolling, along with the "faux feral" cat, visitors are kept to a minimum.  Not sure it is the dog though ... she was barking at a paint turtle today!


----------



## Ashful (Jun 6, 2016)

mwhitnee said:


> I had a ton of acorns in my front yard and I got two or three full wheelbarrows of them.  I should have brought them to the dump.  I put them in the woods in a pile and now they have a huge food source. I didn't know they ate them.


What?  Stashing acorns was the whole premise of every episode of Chip n Dale!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lake Girl (Jun 6, 2016)

Ashful said:


> What?  Stashing acorns was the whole premise of every episode of Chip n Dale!



Obviously a deprived childhood


----------



## mwhitnee (Jun 6, 2016)

All the chipmunks and squirrels know where they are and the food source is being rapidly depleted.  I couldn't believe how many were gone already.  They probably are all storing them in their homes to torture me further next season...


----------



## jeanw (Jun 6, 2016)

hockeypuck said:


> 5 gallon bucket half full of water...ramp made from 1x6 wood...trail of sun flower seeds...throw seeds in water as well...just a hand full.   Make sure you do not have small kids around...they can drown in half full buckets.
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


  also no feather girls or roos


----------



## jeanw (Jun 6, 2016)

wow what a POPLAR topic.....
  Heck I dont remember if I told yall way back that Hubby had to put hdwe cloth over the garage screens on the windows. The good for nuttin squirrels were getting(tearing thru the cheap fiberglass screens) in and stealing my black walnuts.
Of course the blankety blank  steal all the pecans, I even found one getting into my strawbabies.....
   why dont one of yall out there invent something to keep out bugs etc in gardens accept bees when needed.. Maybe a force field.   LOL ......... but I am serious as heck
   I have to make "tents of tulle" etc.... I might just get a few squash or cukes.
 Because I still havent got all the netting or tulle covers  installed.......Made with that pex tubing  hoops under and installed. supposedly called French tunnels I believe. a lot of work


----------



## Beer Belly (Jun 7, 2016)

Still notathing in the trap.....but my Wife did see that our Fox is back


----------



## velvetfoot (Jun 7, 2016)

While driving yesterday I saw a fox on the side of the road with what looked like a chipmunk in its mouth.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Jun 7, 2016)

velvetfoot said:


> My zapper's light is blinking.  I'll check it tomorrow morning.  Used sunflower seeds.



Let me know how it works out.  I'd like to catch a couple and keep them as pets.  I know that sounds crazy.


----------



## jeanw (Jun 7, 2016)

sportbikerider78 said:


> Let me know how it works out.  I'd like to catch a couple and keep them as pets.  I know that sounds crazy.



yucko  but to each its own....


----------



## Beer Belly (Jun 7, 2016)

Tried Apple slices as bait....set this morning, got home mid afternoon....Apple slices gone, trap not tripped, I guess I didn't set it sensitive enough.


----------



## Beer Belly (Jun 9, 2016)

Still none caught....getting ridiculous. We'll be boarding my buddy's Black Lab (Max) for a week in a few days.....he loves Chipmunks


----------



## Lake Girl (Jun 9, 2016)

While Max may chase them off short term, he likely won't kill them.  The lab we had used to walk around with chicks and ducklings in his mouth and put them back down unscathed.  When my friend first saw him picking them up, she thought they were done.  Turns out soft-mouth is an inbred trait


----------



## Beer Belly (Jun 9, 2016)

Lake Girl said:


> While Max may chase them off short term, he likely won't kill them.  The lab we had used to walk around with chicks and ducklings in his mouth and put them back down unscathed.  When my friend first saw him picking them up, she thought they were done.  Turns out soft-mouth is an inbred trait


Yeah, when Max was at the Lake House, he caught one and didn't know what to do, so he dropped it.....maybe he can scare 'em a bit. On the plus side...caught one of the suckas today....relocated to a nice park a few miles away


----------



## Utilitrack (Jun 10, 2016)

A buddy of mine had gray squirrels nesting in a cottage on his property, he caught several of them in Have-A-Heart traps and drove them a few miles away, they always made their way back until an old timer told him to make sure to release them on the opposite side of a lake or river. He released them on the opposite side of the lake, so far so good.


----------



## Beer Belly (Jun 11, 2016)

Utilitrack said:


> A buddy of mine had gray squirrels nesting in a cottage on his property, he caught several of them in Have-A-Heart traps and drove them a few miles away, they always made their way back until an old timer told him to make sure to release them on the opposite side of a lake or river. He released them on the opposite side of the lake, so far so good.


No, no, no, no, no.....pleas don't tell me they will find their way back !.....another capture, but still looking to get that one big sucka that stares at me thru the deck slider


----------



## jeanw (Jun 14, 2016)

Soundchasm said:


> I do have an agenda against one specific chipmunk, and if I ever find him, he's had it, but that's another story.
> 
> *Moles are my ankle twisting, kidney flattening nemeses.  There's a particular trap that's effective when NOT used per instructions. *
> 
> ...


     PLEASE TELL ABOUT THE TRAP PLEASE. IM SICK OF THE CREEPS. LAZY cat doent mes with them. Feather babies dont seemed to be fazed.
   LA Kitty Kat other day did show me a mouse and left a dead but not hartmed looking chipmunk for me to see.
I have been fussing ay him and telling hime "to get busy".  and to stay out of my garden beds.etc and only get CREEPS entering or exiting the "beds"....
  I squirt him with the hose etc or flick water from watering can ON  his lazy butt.... when Im am in the fenced in area and he gets in my WAY..... all he wants is to be petted and rubbed.....I told him he picked the wrong household... He is lucky to even get a quick" pet"


----------



## Beer Belly (Jun 14, 2016)

jeanw said:


> PLEASE TELL ABOUT THE TRAP PLEASE. IM SICK OF THE CREEPS. LAZY cat doent mes with them. Feather babies dont seemed to be fazed.
> LA Kitty Kat other day did show me a mouse and left a dead but not hartmed looking chipmunk for me to see.
> I have been fussing ay him and telling hime "to get busy".  and to stay out of my garden beds.etc and only get CREEPS entering or exiting the "beds"....
> I squirt him with the hose etc or flick water from watering can ON  his lazy butt.... when Im am in the fenced in area and he gets in my WAY..... all he wants is to be petted and rubbed.....I told him he picked the wrong household... He is lucky to even get a quick" pet"


I have been using a single door trap by Hava Hart (  http://www.havahart.com/x-small-1-door-trap ) and are catching them at a pretty good rate....using Apple slices as bait. I set the trap at 5:30 am as I leave for work, by 2 pm the Wife reports we have a critter....drop him off in a nice little park, and reset the trap till 7;30 pm or so.....yesterday, caught two


----------



## Soundchasm (Jun 14, 2016)

jeanw said:


> PLEASE TELL ABOUT THE TRAP PLEASE. IM SICK OF THE CREEPS. LAZY cat doent mes with them. Feather babies dont seemed to be fazed.
> LA Kitty Kat other day did show me a mouse and left a dead but not hartmed looking chipmunk for me to see.
> I have been fussing ay him and telling hime "to get busy".  and to stay out of my garden beds.etc and only get CREEPS entering or exiting the "beds"....
> I squirt him with the hose etc or flick water from watering can ON  his lazy butt.... when Im am in the fenced in area and he gets in my WAY..... all he wants is to be petted and rubbed.....I told him he picked the wrong household... He is lucky to even get a quick" pet"



Jean,
Here is the trap I use
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00004RAMY/?tag=hearthamazon-20

This trap will take your finger in a New York second, so I can't stress safety enough.  *Do not ever take the safety off unless the trap in placed correctly in the soil. *

Set the trap using the supplied pry bars.  It's a little confusing but you'll get it.  PUT THE SAFETY ON.

Find a straight mole run, hopefully 3-5' long.  The curved, meandering ones were used for hunting and won't be used again.  The straight ones are used repeatedly for commuting to the hunting area.

Use your foot to crush a tunnel even with the surface.




Gently work the four prongs into the ground so the trip rests gently on the soil.



TAKE THE SAFETY OFF.



If it's an active run you can have results by the next morning.  One mole can tear up an auto-sized patch overnight, so there's fewer than you think.  Moles do travel, and another mole will move into vacant territory.  Moles' primary food is earthworms, and everything else is second place.  You can trap 365 days a year if you see activity.  Moles follow the food (worms) so if it rains they're up high and if it's dry they're probably lower.  The tunnel network is extensive and probably as deep as 2-3'.

If you get one or two, they'll be back!  Maintenance is the only option.  I have a bunch of traps but it's best to set 2-3 because you have to cut your grass and fewer is easier to keep track of.

And with a little skill and a lot of luck...


----------



## Beer Belly (Jun 15, 2016)

Beer Belly said:


> I have been using a single door trap by Hava Hart (  http://www.havahart.com/x-small-1-door-trap ) and are catching them at a pretty good rate....using Apple slices as bait. I set the trap at 5:30 am as I leave for work, by 2 pm the Wife reports we have a critter....drop him off in a nice little park, and reset the trap till 7;30 pm or so.....yesterday, caught two


As a matter of fact, after writing this last night, found another critter in the trap....that makes two for the day


----------



## jeanw (Jun 22, 2016)

Beer Belly said:


> I have been using a single door trap by Hava Hart (  http://www.havahart.com/x-small-1-door-trap ) and are catching them at a pretty good rate....using Apple slices as bait. I set the trap at 5:30 am as I leave for work, by 2 pm the Wife reports we have a critter....drop him off in a nice little park, and reset the trap till 7;30 pm or so.....yesterday, caught two


 Beer Belly what are you catching?  chipmunks?    Im more concerned about the DA moles right now
 besides countless "worms I mean caterplllar type. I can smell the creepos. sinc I have picked off countless "caterpillars, stink bug , an rah, and squash bugs"
   they have already destroyed bush cucumbers that I HAD covered in tulle tents.... >
I dont understand why Nature mde such destructive creatures...
thanks for listening


----------



## Beer Belly (Jun 23, 2016)

I've been going after Chipmunks. We do have some "Stink Bugs", but it seems to come in waves, and not such a big issue for us


----------



## Lake Girl (Jun 23, 2016)

Dog and cats keep our chipmunks and squirrels at bay.  Forest tent caterpillars, aka army worms, have a cycle as I am sure most pests do... 1990s had some bad outbreaks here.  The overpopulation eventually dies off as it is unsustainable.  Just have to do the best you can to control in your yard and wait it out.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Forest_tent_caterpillar_moth
Forest tent caterpillar outbreaks tend to recur at reasonably regular intervals every decade or so, with the precise interval varying somewhat in time and space. Outbreaks usually last two to four years.


----------



## begreen (Jun 23, 2016)

I'm sure the labs at Monsanto are working on a frankensquirrel that eats tent caterpillars.


----------



## blades (Jun 23, 2016)

Ashful said:


> What?  Stashing acorns was the whole premise of every episode of Chip n Dale!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got them two last weekend.


----------



## jeanw (Jun 28, 2016)

NOw Hubby saw a  GOPHER    outside yesterday. I asked him why he didnt kill it. RAh. 
He said he was worried about the mess under the shed it would make.   He will keep a  hearing from me about this ...RAH....RAH RAH  and MORE
 I told him"this was your chanceboo hoo


----------



## Don2222 (Jul 3, 2016)

blades said:


> The old classic - 5 gallon pail about 1/3 full of water , ramp up to top edge of pail some thing to attract them floating on water. once they fall in can't get out............. goggle it lots of various designs of basic system and tips for use.


Also some sun flower seeds in the water makes it irrestable


----------



## Village Idiot (Jul 4, 2016)

Brian26 said:


> Does anyone know if they leave a scent on their burrows/holes? They keep digging holes around my garage and I will pour cement in and seal it up. When a new one shows up they seem to burrow in the exact same spots or try and reuse old burrows? There seems to be about a 2 week span before I dispatch one and new one shows up. I know they are just going to keep showing up but is there some type of scent deterrent I can use to keep them from reusing the same burrows?
> 
> View attachment 178872



Just read the whole thread. I have had great success with the water in the bucket method. As a deterrent, I have dumped mothballs down the burrows. That seems to keep them away. I also use mothballs in an old sock tucked next to the engine on my splitter to keep the mice from taking up residence under the cover.


----------



## Brian26 (Jul 10, 2016)

I bought a new zapper from Amazon last month. I got this one because of the power cord but it also runs on batteries.

This thing is amazing on chipmunks. Since they love to go into tunnels I practically don't even have to put bait in it. I once forgot to bait it and still got one. I have also watched one go in and get zapped. Its instant and they don't even make a sound. I then go and dump them at the field across the street and some predator gets a free lunch. Saw a red tailed hawk grab one the other day..

One thing to keep in mind is they are just going to keep coming. These things breed like crazy. I average one about every other day but there is no more destruction around my yard. With this trap its simple. I just walk across the street and dump it. Reset it and throw some bait in.
Way better than the previous plastic rat snap traps I was using. Half the times those dont make a clean kill and then your stuck with a wounded chip to deal with.

Also works amazing on mice in the garage as well.

I highly recommend this one. The Hoont.


----------



## velvetfoot (Jul 10, 2016)

I haven't had luck with my similar electric zapper.


----------



## Dr.Faustus (Jul 11, 2016)

I'm getting really tired of yard varmints this year. chipmunks, rabbits, groundhogs. I have this family of small groundhogs that can slip through my garden fence. I've been deterring them with my co2 pistol but it isnt large enough/powerful enough to take them. 
I'm on the verge of picking up one of those .22 air rifles. at 950 fps that should take them down easily.

I dont think i would shoot the rabbits tho. They are already too fat to slip through the garden fence. besides they dont destroy the yard like groundhogs too.


----------



## blades (Jul 11, 2016)

Hogs are tough and spook easy might want to think about the .25 cal units- more smak down at a bit longer range. spent a whole summer taking out a family using what ever was handy air/ bow and .22rf. If I went out a door they would spook but didn't if I would crank a window open. So I left the screen off the one with the best coverage ( 75 yards to the back of the property which went up hill from the house) bonus that way with firing from inside most of the noise was contained from the .22. -  standard velocity rounds not the high velocity item ( under 1075 fps)


----------



## Ashful (Jul 11, 2016)

In my experience .22 cal only takes down groundhogs at point blank range, and that's a real .22 LR, not air.  If you want a humane kill, think 30-30 or larger, at any distance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## semipro (Jul 11, 2016)

Brian26 said:


> I bought a new zapper from Amazon last month. I got this one because of the power cord but it also runs on batteries.
> 
> This thing is amazing on chipmunks. Since they love to go into tunnels I practically don't even have to put bait in it. I once forgot to bait it and still got one. I have also watched one go in and get zapped. Its instant and they don't even make a sound. I then go and dump them at the field across the street and some predator gets a free lunch. Saw a red tailed hawk grab one the other day..
> 
> ...



I've used something similar with good results though mine use only batteries.
I like that they provide an instant kill.   
I'll kill if I have too but really hate unnecessary torture.


----------



## mass_burner (Jul 11, 2016)

I was walking up the steps of our stone wall where chipmunks usually are around and I was stopped by a pretty good size brownish/tan snake. He looked at me, then disappeared into a hole in the wall. Can I assume he's working for me on chipmunk control?


----------



## Brian26 (Jul 13, 2016)

This explains why there are so many around here.






Home
WEIRD


	

		
			
		

		
	
Credit: Ellenmck / iStock / Getty Images Plus/ Getty
*Connecticut’s Chipmunk Population Has Gotten Insane*
MegJuly 8, 2016

Thanks to that unseasonably warm winter, we’re dealing with an unintended invasion and our gardens are paying the price.

The dreaded chipmunk population explosion, alternatively known as Chip-mania, has begun.

The Hartford Courant says that thanks to a relatively mild fall and winter, paired with a very productive maple seed season, the state is experiencing a spike in chipmunks this year.

The state Department of Energy and Environmental Protection Wildlife Biologist Jenny Dickson told the Courant that, thanks to these factors, it’s a near-perfect paradise for the critters this year and their survival rating is at an all-time high.  Meaning, they celebrated with a very active breeding season.

lthough these guys pale in comparison to Fishers, DEEP says chipmunks are capable of posing a threat to humans if we’re not careful.  They have been known to “cause structural damage by digging under patios, porch stairs, walls, or foundations.”

So, if you’re dealing with an exceptionally large chipmunk population and the native predators aren’t doing their job to keep their numbers under control, you can do what my father does:  Set up Have-a-heart traps around the property and relocate all those you manage to capture.


----------



## blades (Jul 13, 2016)

Brian26 said:


> This explains why there are so many around here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I relocate them right into the compost pile.


----------

